# Solved: Make a drop-down list on Access 2007



## Denys (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi how do I insert a customisable drop down list in access 2007?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

You create (or use an existing) table for the data.
Create a Query to enable sorting of the data.
Use the Form's Toolbox Combo Wizard to create the combo and base the combo on the Query.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

OBP gives you a valid option, but I typically make them in the table, so that all the forms or queries you create based upon that table will have a drop-down list within them as well. You will want to create a table of values like OBP was saying and then open the table that is supposed to contain the drop-down list in design view. From here make the drop-down list field and select lookup wizard from the data type drop-down list. If you get an error, then it is because you started the lookup wizard while the data type is set to something other than text or numbers for that field.


----------

